Ask HN: What do you use to take notes? - Kevin_S
======
j_s
Standard Notes – A notes app with a focus on longevity, portability, and
privacy |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13421927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13421927)
(Jan 2017, 282 comments)

Ask HN: What do you use to take notes? |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13218918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13218918)
(Dec 2016, 136 comments)

------
muzani
Evernote for long term ones. It's terrible to write in, but does a good job
with search and storage.

Jotterpad for 'sketches' on Android. Sublime for PC. Sublime has such good
plugins for notes that I'm using it instead of a lot of checklist apps.

------
Guyag
Big fan of Tiddlywiki for its nonlinearity. You can see how it works without
signing up or downloading anything; the site is itself an instance:
[http://tiddlywiki.com/](http://tiddlywiki.com/)

~~~
b_emery
I second this. For me, anything with tagging and search would work. Mine lives
in Dropbox (it runs in Firefox) so it's backed up and available on all my
machines. A lot of the notes and ideas in it start out on paper (e.g. written
on the go, or whenever the idea strikes me) so I get the benefits of paper.
But rediscovery becomes essential as the volume of notes get large. Paper is
ineffective because of the lack of search capability.

------
ljquintanilla
Emacs org-mode. It's great, especially when including math formulas or code.

[http://luisquintanilla.me/2017/08/25/back-to-school-emacs-
ed...](http://luisquintanilla.me/2017/08/25/back-to-school-emacs-edition/)

------
matchmike1313
Just apple notes for me. It's perfect as it syncs between all of my devices.

------
m_ke
Bear

------
GrumpyNl
keep

------
dozzie
Fountain pen.

------
pavelshtanko
onenote from Microsoft

------
sharmi
Zim notebook wiki

------
olalonde
Vim and paper.

~~~
dozzie
My first reaction was "how do you write with Vim on paper?"

------
darkhorn
QuickMemo+

------
t1c1
sublime text and notebooks

